# Recording Obs audio to one monitor



## drizzy0712 (Jan 12, 2019)

hello! i have 2 monitors and play games on one and watch entertainment (youtube, twitch, netflix) on the other, i want to record my games without the audio from the videos being there, is there a way to only record the audio from the game? thanks


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 12, 2019)

How to exclude audio sources for a stream or recording - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...audio-sources-off-your-stream-or-recording.8/ 

Voicemeeter Banana guide - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...nagement-for-1-and-2-pc-streaming-setups.397/


----------



## drizzy0712 (Jan 14, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> How to exclude audio sources for a stream or recording - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...audio-sources-off-your-stream-or-recording.8/
> 
> Voicemeeter Banana guide - https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...nagement-for-1-and-2-pc-streaming-setups.397/


thanks for the help !


----------

